# i got me a 26 inch plus beach crusier bike today



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

i got a 22 or a 20 inch lowrider bike (regular street cruiser) but i wanna put the parts on this frame

this aint a standard 26 inch frame tho.. its a special made vertically extended frame for long legs.. so the post that runs through the middle is actually extended like 4-5 inches maybe..

anybody got any pics of 26' frame lowrider bikes?!?!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Apr 12 2007, 10:38 PM~7680859
> *i got a 22 or a 20 inch lowrider bike (regular street cruiser) but i wanna put the parts on this frame
> 
> this aint a standard 26 inch frame tho.. its a special made vertically extended frame for long legs.. so the post that runs through the middle is actually extended like 4-5 inches maybe..
> ...


look at my avi 
bone collector best


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 12 2007, 09:40 PM~7680881
> *look at my avi
> bone collector best
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis+Apr 13 2007, 12:38 AM~7680859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean your signiture dumb ass :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 10:45 PM~7680916
> *HUH?
> You mean your signiture dumb ass  :biggrin:
> *


yea


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 09:45 PM~7680916
> *HUH?
> 
> *


i dun know bro... i have a standard sized lowrider bike... there? :cheesy: 

and i have a even bigger bike... there there :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Apr 12 2007, 10:44 PM~7680907
> *
> *


i mean

www.nybonecollectors.com


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

is there a fork that can drop down a 26' frame ?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Apr 12 2007, 10:49 PM~7680947
> *is there a fork that can drop down a 26' frame ?
> *


yea jus buy some 26 in forks and bend them and put an extended crown


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 12 2007, 09:50 PM~7680952
> *yea jus buy some 26 in forks and bend them and put an extended crown
> *



alrighty.. where could i take em to get em bended?

now i gotta buy a smaller crank....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805+Apr 13 2007, 12:50 AM~7680952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST pics


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 09:53 PM~7680979
> *WTF FOOL
> POST pics
> *



ill try.. but it wont be clear...


i got a FEW parts swapped up... to start on this big muthafucka

the guy i bought the bike from (bike shop) has his special built verson.. its bigger than a 26' beach cruiser frame..

i got long legs so i jumped on it... ima take pics now..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Apr 12 2007, 10:52 PM~7680971
> *alrighty.. where could i take em to get em bended?
> 
> now i gotta buy a smaller crank....
> *


jus get a 3 inch wide pip..(hard to break)
and put a towl on the fork bars and then bend as far as u want...
or jus get reg forks and put an extended crown and it wont be to low or 2 high


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

man i member i had this girl frame 26 in with a bent fork with a 20 inch rims and a pixie sprocket muthafucka rode smooth but i had to pedal for ever


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 12 2007, 09:56 PM~7680998
> *jus get a 3 inch wide pip..(hard to break)
> and put a towl on the fork bars and then bend as far as u want...
> or jus get reg forks and put an extended crown and it wont be to low or 2 high
> *


can i put all my standard parts on this 26' frame? or will it look funny?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Apr 12 2007, 11:00 PM~7681021
> *can i put all my standard parts on this 26' frame? or will it look funny?
> *


look good...
u jus gotta make sure u dont bend them too much or if u put the crown jus by its self it would look good...


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

i dont have my camera with me.. just my cell


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Apr 12 2007, 10:01 PM~7681032
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u see.. this muthafucka is huuuge bro.... its like.. alot bigger than the standard 26' frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope thats a 26inch beach cruiser The frame looks short and wide though,
and your seat post is high. Just buy some, 26 inch bent forks and your good


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 11:07 PM~7681082
> *Nope thats a 26inch beach cruiser The frame looks short and wide though,
> and your seat post is high. Just buy some, 26 inch bent forks and your good
> *


or if u want it low buy an extended crown and ulll b good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 13 2007, 01:08 AM~7681093
> *or if u want it low buy an extended crown and ulll b good
> *


he does not have springer forks on it fool
how would he be able to put a extended crown.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 10:07 PM~7681082
> *Nope thats a 26inch beach cruiser The frame looks short and wide though,
> and your seat post is high. Just buy some, 26 inch bent forks and your good
> *


lol.. so forks and an extended crown.. bam...


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

I STILL NEED A PIC OF A 26' LOWRIDER BIKE!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Apr 12 2007, 11:11 PM~7681116
> *lol.. so forks and an extended crown.. bam...
> *


yea.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

26 inch lowrider bike
http://www.aztlanbicycle.com/lowrider-bike...ider-bikes.html








http://www.bicycledesigner.com/defaulthome...Number%3D360506








http://www.bicycledesigner.com/defaulthome...tNumber%3D97511


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> I LIKES THAT 1... ALOT...
> 
> BUT IM SHORT ON MONEY.. SO FOR NOW... COULD I PUT ALL MY OTHER SHYT ON IT?
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> > I LIKES THAT 1... ALOT...
> >
> > BUT IM SHORT ON MONEY.. SO FOR NOW... COULD I PUT ALL MY OTHER SHYT ON IT?
> >
> ...


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 10:23 PM~7681196
> *I dont but I have seen it done and it looks good to me
> get you some springers and you will be good to role
> then after a while start adding some chrome on it.
> *


DAMN DOG,.. I JUST SAW A "STRECHED LIMO" 26 IN FRAME...

THAT BITCH IS BAD ASS.. LIKE THE FRAME OFF THAT BIKE IN BABY BOY..

I GOT LONG LEGS (IM 6'6 1/2) U THINK IT WOULD BE A NICE FIT?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Apr 13 2007, 01:26 AM~7681213
> *DAMN DOG,.. I JUST SAW A "STRECHED LIMO" 26 IN FRAME...
> 
> THAT BITCH IS BAD ASS.. LIKE THE FRAME OFF THAT BIKE IN BABY BOY..
> ...


A limo is perfect for a tall ass mofo like your self LOL
limos combined the perfect level of comfort and style to a bike. tell you what to do
go on ebay and look for a limo frame for sale 
and transfer all your parts onto that frame and sell your frame
or take yours back and go get a limo. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.bicycledesigner.com/defaulthome...Number%3D514799

STRETCH Cruiser frame BLACK - will accept 24" or 26" rear wheel. Use a straight springer fork and a 22.2mm headset, or a 1" steering tube chopper fork with a 1" chopper headset $169.00


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 10:29 PM~7681223
> *A limo is perfect for a tall ass mofo like your self LOL
> limos combined the perfect level of comfort and style to a bike. tell you what to do
> go on ebay and look for a limo frame for sale
> ...



I JUST ... I MEAN I JUUUUST BOUGHT THAT BIKE TODAY HOMIE... FOR $120!!!!!!!

AND I DONT THINK THE GUY IS GONNA TAKE IT BACK FOR A LIMO.. ILL ASK.. EVEN IF HE CHARGES ME SOME MONEY... THATS FINE.. BUT THAT LIMO FRAME IS HELLLLLLLAA ACTIVE..

I WISH I COULD FIND 1 FOR CHEAP ROUND THIS BITCH...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Apr 13 2007, 01:32 AM~7681252
> *I JUST ... I MEAN I JUUUUST BOUGHT THAT BIKE TODAY HOMIE... FOR $120!!!!!!!
> 
> AND I DONT THINK THE GUY IS GONNA TAKE IT BACK FOR A LIMO.. ILL ASK.. EVEN IF HE CHARGES ME SOME MONEY... THATS FINE.. BUT THAT LIMO FRAME IS HELLLLLLLAA ACTIVE..
> ...


hit up Bone collector and maybe he can hook you up with a deal on a 26 stretch frame


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 10:39 PM~7681291
> *hit up Bone collector and maybe he can hook you up with a deal on a 26 stretch frame
> *


but its gonna cost an arm and a leg to ship tho huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-CRUISER-BIKE-...oQQcmdZViewItem
this frame is only 170 on ebay


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

yup bone is the best for parts and deals


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/FRAME-FORK-BIKE-26-WHL...oQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/DELUXE-COUPE-BEACH-CRU...oQQcmdZViewItem
The best deal I found only 129+ship for this frame hella deal


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

thanx alot for the help yall... i just gotta find someone that will buy this bike for at least 100 bucks.. and i got 200 on me now... i wanna get that chopper front end! 

that chrome 1 with the chopper front end looks active!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

chopper front cost like 40 with bone


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Apr 13 2007, 01:52 AM~7681339
> *thanx alot for the help yall... i just gotta find someone that will buy this bike for at least 100 bucks.. and i got 200 on me now... i wanna get that chopper front end!
> 
> that chrome 1 with the chopper front end looks active!
> *


just buy a frame and transfer your parts to the new frame then sell your old frame for like 30.00 bucks


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 12 2007, 10:57 PM~7681350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i knooo.. thats where i saw it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

do wat u think u should do its yo bike....
thats all we gotta say


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Apr 13 2007, 01:59 AM~7681358
> *i know.. but im loosing money
> i knooo.. thats where i saw it
> *


well what every you do,dont forget to come back and post pics of your new limo


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 13 2007, 12:00 AM~7681365
> *well what every you do,dont forget to come back and post pics of your new limo
> *


x10000000000


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2007, 11:00 PM~7681365
> *well what every you do,dont forget to come back and post pics of your new limo
> *


oh fa sho!!!

im gonna get it.. anybody know any old people who has 1 sittin in their garage and dont want it nomore>!>


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

OK


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Knuckles (Jan 5, 2007)

I got a limo a kustom kruiser frame...their sick and fun to ride homie i def. advise getting one.... they ride real low too.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Knuckles_@Apr 13 2007, 06:01 PM~7686481
> *I got a limo a kustom kruiser frame...their sick and fun to ride homie i def. advise getting one.... they ride real low too.
> *


l l l l le le lemme get urs bro!?! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Knuckles (Jan 5, 2007)

naw man once u got one theier hard to let go.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

good luck!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Apr 15 2007, 10:38 AM~7695182
> *good luck!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


whore. :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

y?? :0


----------

